# JMF in Applet



## MartinDeluxe (3. Jun 2007)

Hi,
ich hätte gerne JMF in einen Applet. wie mache ich das? ich habe schon bereits einiges dazu gelesen nur nichts gefunden.
ich habe mir die jmf install exe bereits geladen und installiert.

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2007)

Was ist dein Problem?


----------



## MartinDeluxe (4. Jun 2007)

ich hätte gerne das JMF in einen Panel gesteckt. Nur ich finde nicht so richtig einen code dafür.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Also, viel schlauer als vorher bin ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## MartinDeluxe (4. Jun 2007)

ich hätte gerne einen applet mit den ich videos und musik abspielen kann. da hab ich ein bischen gelesen und bin auf JMf gestoßen. ich arbeite mit eclipse und weiß nun nicht wie ich das so richtig anfangen soll.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2007)

Du benötigst zunächst diverse (Einsteiger-)Tutorials.
Ich hab mal welche für dich herausgesucht:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8730
https://wiki.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/twiki/bin/view/SoSe06Swp/JavaMediaFramework
http://www.ims.tuwien.ac.at/teaching/lumm1/lu-jmf-folien-1.pdf
http://www.medien.ifi.lmu.de/lehre/ss03/mt/VortragJMF.pdf


----------



## MartinDeluxe (4. Jun 2007)

vielen dank, aber wirklich helfen tut mir das nicht. und ich hab noch eine frage. bevor ich JMF in eclipse benutzen kann muss ich da irgend etwas updaten?


----------

